# Turkey innards?



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok, what do you do with the innards of your turkey? I could give them to the dog, but it seems to me that there should be things to do with them.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

What innards do you get with your kosher turkeys? Or are you not currently getting kosher birds right now?

The only turkeys I can get locally (and affordably) are the Empire frozen ones, and they don't come with any innards at all- just the neck.







I'd love to have the organ meats to cook for more varied nutrition- although I'd probably prepare them for my own personal consumption and not serve them to company.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

Are you talking about guts, like intestines and stuff, or the giblets and neck that are packed inside a commercially prepared turkey? The latter are used for making gravy. You brown them in a pan with some onions, celery, etc and add broth to deglaze the pan, strain them out, then simmer & thicken with a roux or cornstarch right before serving.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

I use the giblets to make stock (sometimes I throw in some saved ones from a chicken, too), then mince them and stir them into the stuffing. SO DELICIOUS!


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

I use them for gravy too. While the turkey is roasting, I have a covered saucepan with finely chopped up vegetables and the giblets in with them simmering in water, and use all of it for the gravy.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Are you talking about the neck?

I put in a pot, cover with cold water, add chopped up celery, onion, carrot and simmer. I make stock out of it.


----------



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Turner* 
I use them for gravy too. While the turkey is roasting, I have a covered saucepan with finely chopped up vegetables and the giblets in with them simmering in water, and use all of it for the gravy.

me too! It makes the house smell wonderful all day!


----------

